
Analyse Asia 62: Product Hunt with Ryan Hoover - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/09/29/episode-62-product-hunt-with-ryan-hoover/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Ryan Hoover, co-founder & CEO of Product Hunt, joined us for a
conversation. From sharing his background to the origins of Product Hunt, Ryan
shared the story in how Product Hunt has managed to grow since its early days
and establish its credibility as the destination for makers to post their
products. He also offered advice and tips to makers and startup founders out
there from Asia in how they should leverage on the Product Hunt platform and
last but not least, his perspectives in habit forming products that arise from
his collaboration with Nir Eyal on the book “Hooked”.

